

Debunked - iPhone Background Apps Without Jailbreaking Or Push - st3fan
http://stefan.arentz.ca/2009/08/06/iphone-daemons/

======
ryanpetrich
A couple mistakes in the article:

The stack actually is executable on firmware 3.0, at least on my iPhone 3G S

User databases are actually accessible directly from sandboxed applications
(the frameworks are just wrappers around SQLite or whatever format the
databases actually use)

~~~
st3fan
I highly doubt that the stack is executable. I'll write some code today to
test this.

User databases are really not accessible from sandboxed applications. They are
simply not in the sandbox filesystem space. What frameworks like the
AddressBook do is open the database before the app is launched and then pass
the app a file descriptor or Mach port to communicate with the database or
'service wrapper' around it.

~~~
ryanpetrich
I think whether the stack is executable depends on your compile flags (or
rather, some bits set in the mach-o headers that the nested_functions
compilation option sets)

Some user databases are in fact readable/writable:

/User/Library/AddressBook/AddressBook.sqlitedb,
/User/Library/AddressBook/AddressBookImages.sqlitedb

Untested:

/User/Library/Caches/com.apple.UIKit.pboard/pasteboardDB,
/User/Library/Calendar/Calendar.sqlitedb,
/User/Library/CallHistory/call_history.db, more

